
Neopythonic: Before Python - ColinWright
http://neopythonic.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/before-python.html
======
csense
This article is by Guido van Rossum, the inventor of the Python programming
language.

I didn't realize it until I got to the end, it's very easy to miss.

